# خريج جديد يسأل على كورسات فى جامعة القاهرة



## TO BE (27 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
انا خريج جديد من هندسة القاهرة بس للاسف ما سبقليش انى اتدربت قبل كدا ولسة مش عارف اية نظام الشغل 
هل انى هتخصص فى صيانة جهاز معين ولا اية ؟؟
وبسأل على الكورسات اللى بتتاخد فى جامعة القاهرة casbec
http://www.casbec.com.eg/Training/Show_courses_subcat.php?id=26
http://www.casbec.com.eg/Training/Show_courses_subcat.php?id=39
دى الكورسات الموجودة فى الجامعة يا ريت اى حد يفيدنى اخد اية او اتخصص فى اية


----------



## رحال حول العالم (1 أغسطس 2006)

I'm studying in ASU Electrical Power 
and i'm interrested in biomedical engineering 
so , i joined the X-Ray Course , it is my 2nd week 
i think you will have good experiance as the instructor not only learn us the the theory , but also the practical problems he meets in his work , as he is of the group of the consultant for many hospitals
i have learnt alot of knowledge about this equipment 
you can contact engineer mohassen ( the instructor ) for more detales 
sorry for writing in english as i have problem with linux 
i will write sooner some comments about X-Ray after Passing this Course
Good Bye


----------



## رحال حول العالم (19 أغسطس 2006)

المهندس To Be 
تحية طيبة 

بالنسبة للدراسة فى Casbec و تحديداً X_ray 
الدورة كانت مفيدة جداً و المعلومات رائعة لكن العملى لا يذكر و هو ما افتقدته فى هذا المكان

بالمناسبة الان ادرس موجات فوق صوتية فى بهجت و الموضوع اصبح معكوس حيث وجدت النظرى قليل جداً بينما العملى رائع .
الاختيار لك الان !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TO BE (6 سبتمبر 2006)

طيب ممكن نمرة تلفون شركة بهجت ويا ريت تقولى هى فين


----------



## م التحبو (10 سبتمبر 2006)

اعتقد ان شركة بهجت شركة وهمية لان حتى الان لايوجد احد عارف عنوان ليها


----------



## رحال حول العالم (10 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
قد اكون تأخرت فى الرد لاسباب خاصة 

اليكم تليفون مجموعة بهجت للاجهزة الطبية : +202-7491951

العنوان : 12 ش جمال سالم - من ش ايران - الدقى - امام كلية التربية النوعية


----------



## نهلة الزين (8 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ممكن تفيدوني بكورسات في هندسة الاتصالات في القاهرة ممكن الاقيها وين
في اي جامعه واي زمن ومدتها 
وشكرا


----------



## Creatives (8 يونيو 2010)

اي دورات تنشيطية في صيانة المعدات الطبية المخبرية مع الشكر


----------



## عبد العال احمد (11 يونيو 2010)

ممكن استفسر منكم عن الجامعة الالكترونية الفتحت جديد فى القاهرة اصلى عاوز اقدم فيها وادرس الحاسبات


----------

